# GPU And AsrRock 775 Dual 915GL Mobo



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 29, 2007)

hi guys....

wanna ask u ppl one thing....whenever i plug in my Nvidia 8600 GT GPU in my mobo , my PC refuses to start up , it doesn't draw any current ... As soon as it unplug it , PC starts without any prb ...wat cud be the possible reason for this problem ...although the PC used to wok fine earlier with the GPU plugged in...

i m currently having a 300 w PSU !

Thnx

BlackBerry7100g !


----------



## entrana (Sep 29, 2007)

ur PSU is definitely the problem, the required wattage is at least 400watts to be on the safe side, so that must be the reason please try changing ur psu at least to a zebronics 400watts, they come cheap


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 29, 2007)

but earlier it used to work like a charm..i haven't added anything....my hdd crashed n i replaced it with a new one only !

Anyone There To Help ?


----------



## coolsunny (Sep 29, 2007)

connect grfx card.disable onboard grafix thru Bios.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 29, 2007)

As the components goes older, the efficiency of capacitors reduces nd require slightly more power. So nowthat the PSU's limit has reached nd system is unable to boot.
Get a Zeb 400w local for 400/-.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 29, 2007)

I can't do it...coz I m able to even to start my PC with gfx connected to the mobo !


----------



## spikygv (Sep 30, 2007)

psu maybe at fault . but dont forget that ur mobo has a pciex4 slot . i wonder whether its supplying enough power to the card. does that card work on other mobo's with a pciex16 slot ? try it in ur frends house. see if a BIOS update helps ( i dont think it will ). try removing all optical drives and hdd's and boot the system with the card . if it does , then ur psu is at fault . but i wonder whether the local zebby 400W psu with 17A on 12volt rail is enough ; i too need a new psu , so i was wondering. .

and dont bother with the BIOS options of disabling onboard gfx . the mobo automatically disables onboard gfx if u plug in a card . 

if ur card fails to run even on other pc's , u're card is at fault . get it replaced.

BTW , can u run Vista on ur pc ?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Sep 30, 2007)

^ will try ur method...

For ur info , using Genuine Vista Since ~ February  ~ with all its features...

Sagar , removed all the cable connecting to the HDD , FDD , DVD Writer , still unable to start up...yet to try in my friend's PC !


----------



## spikygv (Sep 30, 2007)

hmmm.no probs in audio ? that board doesnt had hd audio , so i was wondering whether vista wud support it .. . i used to own that board ( 4 months back ). since it dint have hd audio and pciex16 slot i changed to intel d101ggc . .neway , i too need to replace the psu . if i play games like carbon ( some game that consumes a lot of g-card power ) after 2-3 mins pc shuts off ...currently using some stupid psu . so i was wondering whether that zebby local psu is enough . plz tell me if u buy that psu and its enough to run ur pc.

do the lights of ur cabby turn on when u plug that g-card and start the system ?

and at wat temps do ur 8600GT run . mine's overheating . idles at 62C load 85C (without OC). i will get it replaced once i catch that stupid vendor of mine ..another guy had same problem and it got solved when he replaced the card . .now he says it idles at 54C and load at 77C ( with OC frm 540 to 700 and mem frequency was also set 200mhz higher ) . i was just hoping u dint have a faulty card like ours and u know ,it cud have got burnt .tell the temps if u remember them .


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there any Nvidia service center in new delhi ? plz gimme the address or any contact no. !


----------



## spikygv (Oct 2, 2007)

did the card work on other pc's ?? i take that as "no" .. . .for RMA or replacement i think u'll have to contact the distributor who sold u the card. ..


----------



## mayhemabhi (Oct 2, 2007)

hey u seriously need to change ur SMPS wid 400watts...........
it might hav created prob. wid ur HDD too............
n in terms f GPU, check it in other PC, wther its workin fine or not.........


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 2, 2007)

@ sagar , yet to try on other pc's
 but can't contact my distributor coz i purchased the card from canada ,so lookin for a service center here in delhi !

@ mayhemabhi , tried wid 450 watts smps , didn't work !


----------



## utsav (Oct 2, 2007)

what is the best 400watt PSU within 600Rs ?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 2, 2007)

Got Zebronics 450w for 400 Rs. ! 

Can anyone gimme te contact no. for nVidia service center in new or its address plzzz !


----------



## spikygv (Oct 3, 2007)

well , u'll have to try the card on other pc's first. it might be a problem with the slot too . if it doesnt work on other pc's too , then the problem is with the card.try asking / looking in master hardware contact list.


----------



## sashijoseph (Oct 3, 2007)

Try removing the card,booting with onboard graphics and loading the failsafe defaults in BIOS.Then reinsert the card and see if it works.


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

does the zebronics 450watt psu actually deliver 450 watts power to the components or less than that.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

@utsav
no PSU in da universe till now can deliver 100% efficiency. Even the most stable ones like Coller Master igreen are bout 70% efficient only. And Zebronics Diamond series are 65%, then u can hope what bout a normal 450W Zebronics....
But Zebronics 450 for 400 has best bang for da buck as its better among other in dat price range.


----------



## assasin (Oct 3, 2007)

yes the Zebby 400w is a very good psu.i've used it myself and i'm stasified with it.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 3, 2007)

^^ hey assasin , will the 400W psu that i found ( 17a on 12 volt ) be enough ?? and wats the diff b/w 20pin and 20+4 pin ?? which one will i need ?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

@sagargv
Newer systems[mobos] haf 24 pin power connector. That is it has a 4pin extra part attached to da 20 pin part. This extra power is mainly driven to PCIEx16 slot.
Most PCIE version of cards dun need extra power where the same AGP card need extra power. So the system can atleast run with a 20 pin, but never if u use any gcard[be it da lowest 6200].
i think 17A is da min for 8600GT. It shud work, but might get unstable at peak loads or at time of GPU overclock.

There are cheap 400W PSU with upto 22A on 12v rail. It makes more sense to get max rating on 12v rail. Lil lower rating on other rails dun affect da stability much. 
Why take chances, get da Zebronics 400W. Its also cheap nd is very easily available nd has proven stable by assasin. Actually me too was running my rig on dat for 1yr. I upgraded to Platinum mainly for bling bling.

Another factor for selecting gud PSU is da weight. The more weight it has greater is da chance dat its stable. More weight means bigger nd higher rated transformers, so better power, and also weight can be due to larger heatsink for transformer, which also is gud. It cud give extra stability during higher temps.


----------



## assasin (Oct 3, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> ^^ hey assasin , will the 400W psu that i found ( 17a on 12 volt ) be enough ?? and wats the diff b/w 20pin and 20+4 pin ?? which one will i need ?


 
the zebby 400w with 17A on the 12v rail will run ur pc fro sure.but as Arvind_n20 said its makes sense to go for a psu with higher rating on the 12v rail.the zebby 400w with 20A on the 12v rail is easily available and costs 450-475.buy it.


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

^^any other psu with higher than 20A rating on 12V rail


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

@utsav
many local PSU's are rated much higher like 24A for a 450W for 500/- bucks, but its sure the real power is no way near dat. For eg Intex PSU 400W has 22A. Its very small nd light as feather. We can see a tiny transformer sitting inside dat. At first look we can conclude its only haf of the rated power.

But as of my experience, zebbys [even low end] PSU delivers max efficiency of da class. That is a 20A zebby is better than a 22A Intex or others.

Costly PSUs has higher efficiencies. So even an Antec 300W with 17A on 12v is much better than Zebby 400W. But Antec 300W wud cost more than twice of da zebby.


----------



## assasin (Oct 3, 2007)

sorry cant help u there.the zebby 400w with 20a was the highest i saw in the 500 bucks range.
wats ur max budget???
and dont buy intex.hav a very bad experience with Intex 400w psu.


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

i hav the intex 400 watt psu .its having a rating of 17A at 12v and 220watts max output.

600-700Rs maximum i want to keep within 650Rs

i am coming to kolkata after 10 days.so do u know any good and reliable store where i can get the zebby psu


----------



## assasin (Oct 3, 2007)

i think the zebby 400w is the best u'll get in that range.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

Frontech 550W is gud. Its for 650/-. It has 6 molex connectors and a sata connector and is 24pin.It has 4 pin nd a six pin PCIE power connector for gcard also. Its much heavier than Zeb nd we can see a huge transformer+heatsink inside it. It has junk of cables nd connectors. 
 Is gas some 25A written on it, and im sure it cud deliver more than Zebby 400W model.


----------



## utsav (Oct 3, 2007)

but is frontech reliable.

actually i had very bad experience with their mouse.it stopped working twice within 3 months of purchase.first time got it replaced but second time i switched to samsung pleomax mouse.no problms since then.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

Actually there is two samsung optical mice laying dead in ma house. Itd gone dead with 1month. The scroll wheel broke fro inside. So no warranty.

Yup, frontech PSu's are reliable. My friend with a P4 3.2ghz nd 6600GT has frontech PSu. no probs.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks . i  cudnt find that zeeby 400W u mentioned . i saw on teh website that zebby 400W with 20A on 12volt has 20 pins , so is it OK ? 
i'll search again .if i can find frontech , i'll grab it . .

and hey , dudes , help the OP too !!! We got solutions for our problems , but wat abt the OP ? neway , thanks a lot for answering me . i'll search tomorrow and get back to u.

ok . finally found a zebby 400W psu with 20+4 pin and 20A on 12volt rail . cost 500 bucks . shall i buy it ? will it b enough as my p4 generates more heat and thus draws more power than a c2d . 

i dont want to simply throw away 500 bucks . if it wont b enough ( and pc keeps getting off while playing games ) , i might as well go4 a psu around 2k . but i dont have that much money , so that'll b difficult . 

If u guys say that the zebby is enough for me , i'll buy it .if not , i'll wait for sometime so that i can pile up enough pocket money and get a better psu . wat shall i do ?


----------



## assasin (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^  the Zebby that u found will be enough for ur pc.
but if u can then its always better to go in for a better psu.a 2k psu will always be better than a 500 bucks psu.also if u add a 8800 later then u'll need a psu much better than the Zebby 400w.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 6, 2007)

no , i wont add a 8800 . in 2 yrs or 3 yrs , i'll go4 full pc change and next time i'll make sure i get a good psu . . now i dont have that much cash . if u're sure the zebby psu will b enough i'll go4 it . 

if its doubtful whether that psu is good enough , then i'll wait for 2-3 months and get a better psu ( i dont want this option ).

so by ur post , i infer that i make no mistake in buying that zebby psu . so , i'll go4 it. i'll buy it tomorrow , plz confirm whether my decission is rite or if i shud wait.

thanks a lot , i owe u one.


----------



## assasin (Oct 6, 2007)

just buy the zebby 400w.u wont regret ur decission.

post ur opnion bout the psu after u've bought it.


----------



## spikygv (Oct 7, 2007)

man , dad aint agreeing at all . he says , me opening the cabby is causing all problems !!!!so i cant buy that zebby smps from even my pocket money !!

this may turn good and if the vendor says a 2k smps is needed , my dad will agree , but on the other hand , he might place a stupid smps again . . .

A Strange twist of events indeed. watever i get , i'll come back to u.


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 8, 2007)

how much is the performance difference of 16x slot and ur motherboard? which has 4x slot?


----------



## spikygv (Oct 8, 2007)

there's a article in toms hardware for that . try searching .


----------



## Shloeb (Oct 8, 2007)

plz provide me a link yaar....


----------



## spikygv (Oct 9, 2007)

hehehehe , i wud have done that if i had the link . but read it too long back ( 4 months maybe ) . so u search , y shud i ? 

i think title name is PCI scaling analysis or something like that. 

for 8800GTS , 5000 3d marks on pciex4 and 6k and odd for pciex16 . u can expect 10-20% loss in performance .


----------

